
Radial counterflow inductive desalination - htnsao
https://patents.google.com/patent/US8025801B2
======
htnsao
< No pretreatment of the feedwater is necessary, and high salinity is no
problem. Separation and crystallization is continuous, in a low tech device
having high power efficiency.

It's a Tesla pancake coil over two counter-rotating impellers. Looks fairly
simple to DIY. So much potential.

The same radial counterflow logic is used in more patents like purifying water
via cavitation, separating solids and gases from liquids, and scrubbing CO2
and pollutants from smoke stacks.

Check them out at
[https://www.vorsana.com/technology/](https://www.vorsana.com/technology/)

